# Please Vote Pam 111 or Pam 312



## RPD2011 (Jan 4, 2011)

I would like to see a poll on desire for Pam 111 vs. Pam 312
Please post your vote for 
Classic Pam 111
or 1950's case Pam 312
and reasons why ?
I will total and post results !
Lets see...:think:


----------



## Watch_guy (Jun 26, 2008)

wouldn't it make more sense to compare the 312 with the 104, since the 104 and 312 both have the date function?


----------



## BigEvan23 (Jan 23, 2011)

I prefer the pam 312 over both 104 and 111 but that's just personal taste. I like the brushed steel vs. all polished and prefer to have the seconds complication along with "9" present (vs. the 104). 

I don't particularly care for the cyclops date on the 104. I do think the movement on the 111 looks a little prettier but that's really a small thing - they both have exhibition casebacks. The 111 doens't have the quick strap change feature either - I find that to be extremely useful on the 312. When it came down to it, the clean look, non-cyclops date, quick strap, brushed steel and exhibition caseback made it a winner for me. One thing that would have been nice... power reserve indicator on the movement like the 320 (P.9001 caliber).

Just one man's humble opinion.

Evan


----------



## jacksonian (Feb 19, 2008)

I voted 111 because it's a classic. But everything Evan said is true and it's a compelling argument. But everyone needs a base. 

Edit: I used the term base too loosely (no date) in this case. My choice would actually be for a 112. But of these two, I should change my vote to 312.


----------



## rebel_1 (May 16, 2010)

I voted 111 because I prefer the manual wind; although judging from Evan's response, I clearly am a newbie with Panerai!


----------



## BigEvan23 (Jan 23, 2011)

jacksonian said:


> I voted 111 because it's a classic. But everything Evan said is true and it's a compelling argument. But everyone needs a base.
> 
> Edit: I used the term base too loosely (no date) in this case. My choice would actually be for a 112. But of these two, I should change my vote to 312.


I totally hear you on that...I'd love a base with a PVD, DLC or Black ceramic finish. Plan on getting rid of that 9BT anytime soon


----------



## Cru Jones (May 20, 2010)

i voted 111, because i prefer the look of the case on my wrist over the 1950 style. i tried, but, the 312 just doesn't look "right" on me, but, the 111/112 does....


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

I voted 312, because that's what I chose. However, I would love to add a 111 or 112 to my collection down the road, so I think both watches are great.

The reasons I went with a 312:
-In-house movement: For the amount of money Panerais cost, I felt that I wanted an in-house movement, at least for my first Panerai.
-Brushed & polished combo finish: I like watches that have both brushed and polished surfaces. The 312 fits the bill with polished bezel and brushed case.
-Hour hand jump: The 312 allows hour hand adjustment independent of the rest of the movement. This is very useful when traveling to different timezones.
-Quick change strap system: This makes changing straps super quick, perfect for compulsive strap changers like me!

Again, I would love to have a 111 as well, but since I can only have one in the foreseeable future, the 312 made more sense for me.


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

I like both these watches (unfortunately I own neither, yet), but just based on movement and price I consider them to be borderline apples and oranges.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

I also like both would go for the 312. I like the shape of the case better and the smaller second hand/dial.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

312 
- 1950's case
- in-house movement
- brushed
I do not think they it is really a fare comparison, the 312 is smooth...The 111 is great too, but choosing between the two is not the difficult IMO.


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

I voted 312, but owning a 359 (same case as a 312, but polished) and a 112... I'll say the 112 is much more wearable with the flat caseback than my 359. I think the 312 is the better watch (technical, design, etc)... but I'm wearing my 112 much more often than I expected - it's just very comfy. Anyway, something to consider depending on why you want a PAM.


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

I voted for the 111. The 111 has a Panerai lineage that can be traced all the way back to the Pre-Vendome days and is the embodiment of the 'essential' Panerai. 

The 312 is a nice watch, but has no real connection to the little Florentine company that started it all.

I would take a 312 over any Rolex, but I would take the Historic model over the 312.


----------



## RPD2011 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you for your replies ..more please !


----------



## akira23 (Dec 15, 2009)

Trel said:


> I voted for the 111. The 111 has a Panerai lineage that can be traced all the way back to the Pre-Vendome days and is the embodiment of the 'essential' Panerai.
> 
> The 312 is a nice watch, but has no real connection to the little Florentine company that started it all.
> 
> I would take a 312 over any Rolex, but I would take the Historic model over the 312.


+1....I would also take the 111, I'm into the history of the company as well as I prefer to have a basic dial and the less clutter the better!


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

2 different Watches to be compared.!!
but i'll take the 111 anyways.


----------



## tonym77 (Aug 19, 2010)

Both watches are great but Im going with the 111.


----------



## A_Penangite (Jan 17, 2009)

1 vote for


----------



## penerai 1950 (Nov 25, 2009)

I vote for 312 because of it 1950 case as well as the auto movement with date function. But i also will get one 111 for collection purpose.


----------

